# Hyperco Spring getting unseated...



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I have a B13 w/ Hyperco's w/ AGX's. I'm experiencing the right rear spring unseating itself (happened about 3 or 4 times now). Does anyone have this happen to them? Somehow it moves 2-3 inches around on the base. This last time, it was 2 inches rotated towards the right rear (clockwise).

Btw, what inexpensive bumpstops would you recommend to use with these hyperco's? I've seen information about the Koni's but I don't know what they run in $$. Also, where can I find some inexpensive boots?


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it unseating itself just driving, or is it when you jack up the car?

On the bumpstops, I recommend you spend the money on the Koni's, if you do any autoX or track events. They are $68 from Mike, at Motivational.

For boots, the factory ones are ~$20 each. KYB makes some as well for ~$20 a pair. I still haven't figured out how the use the Koni bumpstops w/ the factory boots, but I will when I install them in 2 weeks.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

johnand said:


> Is it unseating itself just driving, or is it when you jack up the car?


Yes, it's quite strange. I'm also hearing a clunk from the front right. I've got to figure out what's going on. I'll inspect the front tonight but I'm still curious on the rear right getting unseated.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

dho said:


> Yes, it's quite strange. I'm also hearing a clunk from the front right. I've got to figure out what's going on. I'll inspect the front tonight but I'm still curious on the rear right getting unseated.


had the same problem. heres the solution: theres a little arrow on the top of the spring mounts make sure that they are pointing out towards where the hub bolts onto the strut. that will fix your problem


----------

